# Warning - tack theft - Wirral



## stroppymare153 (7 February 2011)

On Sunday 6th Feb - large quantity of tack stolen from a livery yard on Wirral.

Bar stewards were not fussy - broke down tack room doors and took *everything*, not just high value stuff.

Please keep eyes open and report anything dodgy-looking.


----------



## cally6008 (7 February 2011)

Crime reference number ?

Horsewatch informed ?


----------



## stroppymare153 (7 February 2011)

don't know - sorry!  

moved from the yard in question about a year ago.  Just a warning to other locals to be on the lookout.


----------



## SusieT (7 February 2011)

South or north? As if south could well be from cheshire and worth adding that to title?


----------



## lar (8 February 2011)

North Wirral - second large scale theft in the area within the last month.  This looks to be an organised gang who know what they are looking for.

Why would you want someone to post the crime ref number?


----------



## Cuffey (8 February 2011)

lar said:



			North Wirral - second large scale theft in the area within the last month.  This looks to be an organised gang who know what they are looking for.

Why would you want someone to post the crime ref number?
		
Click to expand...

Horsewatch only circulate information which has a Crime Number to be sure the info is genuine.

There are regular 'spurious' posts on here which cannot easily be substantiated and much time can be wasted trying to find more details.


----------



## lar (8 February 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Horsewatch only circulate information which has a Crime Number to be sure the info is genuine.

There are regular 'spurious' posts on here which cannot easily be substantiated and much time can be wasted trying to find more details.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - don't know if that came across as snotty.  It's just I don't know how Horsewatch work as never had this happen to me before.

Can you explain what I should do to contact them and what they could do to possibly help?


----------



## Cuffey (8 February 2011)

lar
Horsewatch links all Rural Crime units in the UK
Shared info, knowing who to contact in each area

A weekly (approx) bulletin goes out across UK with all reported Rural Crime
It would be totally brilliant if there was a unit overseeing everything, some forces are more pro-active than others
But if your horse/tack/trailer is stolen and reported to Horsewatch that info will go National not just stay in your local area.

Here are your contacts
 North West Region
Greater Manchester Police, Cheshire Constabulary, Lancashire Constabulary, Merseyside Police. To
report suspicious behaviour or thefts please email admin@ukhorsechat.co.uk this is checked daily or Ring
07849 590251.
Horsewatch Contact Sarah Hallmark saza911@hotmail.com

The more people who join in the more pairs of eyes watching second hand stuff/ebay the more likely people are to get their goods back.

PS Sorry if i was sharp but I have had my fingers rapped for circulating info without a Crime Number and some info turns out to be an urban myth like the horse stolen and recovered at the ferry port which caught us all out!!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=319422


----------



## G3SJO (5 November 2012)

Let me introduce myself I am Gary Buchan from a company called Protest ES Ltd, a local company based in Northampton specialising in all aspects of Electrical Works.

We also diversify into new emerging technologies driven by clients demands and innovation, the reason for my email is that I  have been carrying out  market research online especially into high value assets such as Horse Boxs, all aspects of Tack equipment  that are vulnerable to theft in remote areas. 

We have a new product that has been developed to detect temperature and alert clients should it fall out of the set range by email or txt alert, this has been developed further to include motion. This request come out of one of our clients who wanted detection of his 800k of farm equipment should it move at all outside working hours.

Our product might be of help for any more advice get in contact


----------

